# Lentils for goats



## elbesta (Nov 4, 2013)

Anyone feed lentils to there goats. I have finished off cattle with lentils before butchering and they taste great, can that be done with meat goats.


----------



## elevan (Nov 5, 2013)

Never done it myself.  If the goats would eat the lentils then there's no reason why you couldn't feed them to the goats.  Lentils are also a good source of Protein, Iron, Phosphorus, Copper and Fiber.  You'd want to make sure to balance the lentils with something high in calcium to prevent urinary calculi because of their high phosphorus content.


----------



## elbesta (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks


----------

